# Gaff's Disneyland Report/World of Color show



## gafftaper (Jun 3, 2009)

Well I went to Disneyland last week and besides all the rides I had a great time checking out all the special effects and lighting. So here's my trip report. 

First off LED's are EVERYWHERE at Disneyland. I was told Disneyland loves LED's and has the money and time to see the long term pay off to convert fixtures to LED. In a an operation where the lights are on full from 9am-midnight you can definitely see how they will save a lot of money in gels, lamps, and labor by converting to LED. While it's clear by the color saturation that they are using lots of LED's its not always easy to see the fixtures. Here's an LED being used in "Innoventions" an exhibit about the latest technology. 


It's a Small world has a lot of LED's in use. Take a look at the color saturation of the blues in this night shot.

If you look way off to the right you'll see a dimly lit blue structure. The fixtures used to light this were hidden behind the main clock tower face and can be seen during the day. It's probably a 80' throw. Not sure what they are using to try to light that area. It's not the most effective but it works. Below are two shots from the day time of the fixtures they are using to light that distant blue area... with top hats. 



Inside Small world they were using a lot of LED's as well

There were several times in Small World that there is a water ripple light effect. I was curious how they were doing it. Because I could hear a fan from the boat. Yet I could see the source of the light. I leaned my arm out of the boat and shot several pictures into the moat to try to figure out how they were doing the water effect. I finally got this shot. Looks like a fan pointed at a sheet of blue gel. Not sure how this works. If the were reflecting the instrument off the gel or shooting light through the gel. Any thoughts? 

Over in Disney California Adventure I spoted these VERY impressive turnbuckles holding up 1 1/4" cable. It was some impressive rigging although I find it odd they didn't mouse the turnbuckles. Perhaps they put a little weld on them or some sort of lock tight adhesive to keep them from moving. That's me. I'm 6'2". My wife just laughed at me for being such a nerd posing with the turn buckles. 


Also in California Adventure they are working on a new Water show that will open next summer. As you can see they've drained the lake and are building a massive pump structure for the show. It'll use lights, fountains, video, and lasers to project a massive show at night. It'll be open summer 2010. That's a really impressive structure with a LOT of pumps. Can't wait to see it in a few years. 


During the fireworks show Tinkerbell flies from the top of the Materhorn down around the castle. 

Notice how she glows... She's getting hit by tons of UV from a bank of moving lights. In order to not cook Tink, her costume has full UV protection including her face. Note: the flying rig is just barely visible in blue in this second shot. 

Here's a better view of the flying rig. In the day you can see the lines that run from the top of the Mountain to what would have to be the world strongest and most conveniently located tree (if it were real that is). 

Speaking of Fake Trees... this was in the parking lot at Knott's Berry farm. I thought it was hilarious.


Future technicians amusing themselves in line. My 5 year old figured out that Dad knows how they do a lot of the special effects tricks and spent the week asking me "How did they do that?" I had a great time trying to explain: Scrim, Pepper's Ghost, video projection tricks on different mediums, IR cameras, intelligent lights, bubble machines, stages with traps, flying effects... it was a proud moment for me. The best one was when we were having lunch while the "jedi training academy" show was going on. A Jedi master picks kids out of the audience, gives them robes and light sabers, teaches them a few moves then an elevator brings Darth Vader and Darth Maul up out of the floor and the kids duel Vader and Maul. Good times. Well we had already seen the show and were sitting behind the stage. As the show ends, Vader and Maul descend back into the trap room on an elevator. Vader's stomping around the stage swinging his light saber and threatening that he will be back as he descends. My son completely ignored all this, because from where he was sitting he could see down into the trap room and spotted a technician and the door Vader uses to escape once the stage is completely submerged. I was so proud.


----------



## NickJones (Jun 3, 2009)

Ah sounds like you had fun! Good to see I'm not the only one who goes to theme parks, theaters, concerts and even sporting grounds and looks at the lighting. I remember my dad being more exited about Disneyworld than we were, and he was basically only taking us so he could go.
We have tons of the fake trees hiding phone towers, they would be less obvious if they weren't the tallest tree for miles.....
Very cool Tinkerbell effect, by the time I next go to the US the water show will be finished, but thats about 10 years away....
Nick


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 3, 2009)

NickJones said:


> ... by the time I next go to the US the water show will be finished, but thats about 10 years away....Nick



10 years from now the water show will be replaced by the 3-D color laser hologram show in smell-a-vision


----------



## willbb123 (Jun 3, 2009)

PLSN had a good article on Disney changing to LED's
Disney Castle Gets New Coat of Color - PLSN


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 3, 2009)

What, you don't have cell towers disguised as palm trees in Washington?
Disguised Cell Towers - A Waymarking.com Category


----------



## Amiers (Jun 3, 2009)

Man that lake with pumps looks like its gonna be a good show indeed. I also like on the Clock tower how they have white fixtures yet the tophats are black.


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 3, 2009)

derekleffew said:


> What, you don't have cell towers disguised as palm trees in Washington?



A cell tower disguised as a douglas fir or cedar just wouldn't look very good. 


Amiers said:


> I also like on the Clock tower how they have white fixtures yet the tophats are black.



I'm assuming the white fixtures mean they are water proof... that seems to be pretty standard in the industry. The guys at Disney probably figure no one in their right mind will be trying to take a picture from the back side of the clock tower as they ride. 

Anyone know what those fixtures are?


----------



## cdub260 (Jun 3, 2009)

gafftaper said:


> 10 years from now the water show will be replaced by the 3-D color laser hologram show in smell-a-vision



Doesn't Warner Brothers have the copyright on smell-a-vision. As I recall, the concept was first introduced in a Bugs Bunny cartoon.


----------



## avkid (Jun 3, 2009)

The Garden State has many of these towers.


----------



## Amiers (Jun 3, 2009)

gafftaper said:


> Anyone know what those fixtures are?




At first glance they look like a GLA lamp Star Par or a S4 Par(neL)


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 3, 2009)

Amiers said:


> At first glance they look like a GLA lamp Star Par or a S4 Par(neL)



I thought they looked a lot like a PAR during the day but judging by the color saturation when they are on at night they appear to be LED fixtures.


----------



## What Rigger? (Jun 4, 2009)

Some of, if not THE best shots I've seen of Tink. Period!

The lakebed at DCA is the build for "World of Color". I've never seen it, thanks for the first look. (Now I know where a couple of my bro's have disappeard to and what they've been doing. But they're not talking.)

And yeah, the palm tree cell tower is quite common around SoCal.


----------



## Kelite (Jun 4, 2009)

gafftaper said:


>



Family resemblence is uncanny, no?





(Oh, and thanks for the virtual tour of Disney, Gaff. I'm fairly sure I speak (type) for others that we appreciate your contribution.)

Woohoo!


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 4, 2009)

What Rigger? said:


> Some of, if not THE best shots I've seen of Tink. Period!



 Sadly I must admit I didn't get shots that good of Tink... my little camera is good but not that good. I wanted to talk about what I saw but didn't have good shots to back it up. sooo... Google Image Search "tinkerbell flight" this site is right at the top. There are a few more good ones there too. Sorry I didn't note that in my original post. I assure you those are my children and that is me geeking out about the world's largest turnbuckle... which needs to be moused. "My lawyer has instructed me to say nothing else at this point."

As for the future "World of Color Show" I took those shots from "The Golden Zephyr" while in flight. It's a massive stage structure. All the more impressive when you realize it's waterproof. Here's a little more on it for those who haven't heard about it...


> Opening in 2009 [note: signs at Disneyland said 2010] as part of California Adventure’s $1.1-billion makeover, the 18-minute World of Color will feature an array of dancing fountains, movie projections and lighting effects all tied to the original Sherman Brothers musical score from the 1960s television show that included “Wonderful” in the title. What viewers will see promises to impress: walls of water that take the shape of virtually every recognizable Disney character and sky-rocketing fountains that shoot so high they’ll obscure the 16-story Ferris Wheel (set to receive a Mickey Mouse makeover by then).


It's apparently being designed/constructed by the people who did the Bellagio fountains, WET Design. Here's the official art work of what the show will look like. 


and completely off topic... The Tower of Terror is perhaps the greatest ride ever. AWESOME!


----------



## NickJones (Jun 4, 2009)

gafftaper said:


> and completely off topic... The Tower of Terror is perhaps the greatest ride ever. AWESOME!


Yes. Yes it is. We have a similar thing at a themepark here in Aus. But I never got to ride Space Mountain.... 
Nick


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jun 4, 2009)

Space Mountain, Tower of Terror...


Sorry guys, but Cedar Point trumps them all.


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 4, 2009)

gafftapegreenia said:


> Space Mountain, Tower of Terror... Sorry guys, but Cedar Point trumps them all.



Oh I agree. The "new" California Screamin' is Disney's first attempt at a real coaster and it's okay... not great, but okay. My wife and I swore from before the kids were born that as soon as they are 52" tall we are taking a family pilgrimage to Sandusky. Until then we'll have to make do with Knotts Berry farm (which is now owned by Cedar Point and they've added a couple of good ones. Check out the Silver Bullet... it's the real deal) and Magic Mountain ("we have all the rides Cedar Point does they're just shorter and slower").


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 4, 2009)

gafftaper said:


> I assure you those are my children and that is me geeking out about the world's largest turnbuckle... which needs to be moused. "My lawyer has instructed me to say nothing else at this point."



I think you were just upset for not finding the hidden Mickey's. By the way, that wouldn't have counted.
For what it's worth, I rarely see turnbuckles moused unless they are for overhead use. At that point they are always moused in some fashion.

Now I can't wait to take my kids.


----------



## NickJones (Jun 4, 2009)

ruinexplorer said:


> Now I can't wait to take my kids.


You don't need to take your kids, kids are just an excuse for grown adults to go and get photos hugging there favourite Disney characters and riding on roller coasters eating cotton candy. You can do that without kids!
Nick


----------



## ship (Jun 5, 2009)

Wifie used to work for Great America (Six Flags) Chicago area, were we not too far away she would go back. What a life she enjoyed. This given pay rates where she got verses where she was would be a problem. Still also I have this dream at times of escaping and being the guy that changes the lamps in the "It's a small world" ride. Drive me crazy the song on while changing the lamps but for a while at least instant paridise pleasure in doing something meaningful.

Hope you rode the flying Dumbo and tea cups while there - no matter the age, its' necessary, and it is about the kids plus us becoming that again. Amusement parks, are a source to work and with time one can get good salary, the wife worked with someone that stuck with it long enough for his career as now the boss for lighting.

Also note such things as non-moused off stuff - than again constant adjustment and people sticking themselves on the mousing and or it no longer being a prop. That while there the lighting and or if CA has Wheel of Progress - think it's called, that would be another thing I would want to work and the scrim reveals for me opened up worlds in design for me, that past visit was magic for me beyond doing the drinking around the world a goal in seperate area for Florida.

Want to go back and will take future kid there, it is magic kindom. Hope you enjoyed yourself beyond the wonders of how it was done that's also fun.


----------



## avkid (Jun 5, 2009)

The Carousel of Progress at WDW is amazing.
It's unfortunate that so many pass by what they perceive to be a "relic" of the 60's.

I hope the future park management respects the wishes of Walt Disney and his family and keeps the show running for as long as the park exists.


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 5, 2009)

ship said:


> Still also I have this dream at times of escaping and being the guy that changes the lamps in the "It's a small world" ride. Drive me crazy the song on while changing the lamps but for a while at least instant paradise pleasure in doing something meaningful.


 From what I hear it's both a cool job and hard on the personal life. While some people have day gigs at the park, it sounds like there are more people working all night long. The park closes and the technicians come out to play. Developing new effects for shows, doing maintenance, rehearsing changes to shows, adjusting lighting, you name it. While it's a cool gig because you get to work with a huge budget it would be a rough one to have and have a family.

As for It's a Small World it's funny you bring that up. From what I hear it's one of the most dangerous places in the park to change lights. Think about it. the ceiling's 20' high. Ladders are too short and a Genie won't fit. 


ship said:


> Hope you rode the flying Dumbo and tea cups while there - no matter the age, its' necessary


 The Line for Dumbo was always at least 45 minutes long and although we wanted to do it we just couldn't stand the thought of waiting that long for a ride that basic. There were times it was longer line for Dumbo than Space Mountain, or Indian Jones! We did go on the Tea Cups however.*
*


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 5, 2009)

I have acquired a little new information...

Yeah, Ship you don't want to work on Small World. There is no access to anything by normal electricians. All the lighting work is done by riggers suspended from the ceiling (a lot of that goes on in Pirates too if memory serves correctly). But worse, at Christmas they put *HALF MILLION* lamps on the facade of that building, screwed in one at a time by hand, *EVERY YEAR*. You know the definition of insanity is repeating the same thing over and over with... oh never mind. 

Sadly I missed the official addition of Dumbo flying above the castle to the evening fireworks show by a few days. But it's up on Youtube now forward to 0:40. Tinkerbell flies down at the start of the show (this clip at for 1:40 those who want to see the whole thing ), Dumbo flies around the castle toward the end on the same rig, then Tink flies away at the very end (4:38 in the video). That's five 7,000 watt Syncrolights blasting at Tink... and a half a dozen more on the castle for other effects. ​


----------



## cdub260 (Jun 5, 2009)

ship said:


> Hope you rode the flying Dumbo and tea cups while there



It's time for a trip back in time to 1990. I went to Disneyland with a few friends from high school. While walking by the Dumbo ride, Dumbo crashed. The formerly flying elephant bounced a couple of times along the ground as it skidded to a halt. I don't know if anyone was hurt in the accident but Dumbo's front legs were ripped off along with his trunk and part of one ear.

As for the tea cups, I've been known to make people sick on that ride.


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 5, 2009)

I used to love spinning in circles. Three years ago at WDW, I made myself sick on the teacups. Gaff, as long as you're going to Cedar Point (1982 was the best summer of my life) you must also include King's Island.


----------



## jwl868 (Jun 5, 2009)

The mega-parks are nice, but if you're ever in these parts, visit Kennywood Park.

Phantom's Revenge, Jack Rabbit, Racer, and Thunderbolt.



(The drive across the Rankin Bridge currently qualifies as a thrill ride, too.) 

Joe


----------



## NickJones (Jun 6, 2009)

ship said:


> Hope you rode the flying Dumbo and tea cups while there - no matter the age, its' necessary,


I ride all the thrill rides, everything extreme I'll do it. But I almost vomited on the teacups. 
Nick


----------



## NickJones (Jun 7, 2009)

Just a quick semi-relevant one, there was an article in this month's PLSN about The Disney Castle & LED
Nick


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 7, 2009)

Umm, Nick, please see post#4 above. Also it may be noted that the article discusses WaltDisneyWorld in Orlando, FL, which is 3503 km. from Disneyland in Anaheim, CA.


----------



## NickJones (Jun 7, 2009)

I said, semi relevant, it has the word Disney in the title, which Disneyworld is is bettter?


----------



## avkid (Jun 7, 2009)

NickJones said:


> I said, semi relevant, it has the word Disney in the title, which Disneyworld is is bettter?


There's only one Walt Disney World.


The others are merely Disney Lands.


----------



## NickJones (Jun 7, 2009)

avkid said:


> There's only one Walt Disney World.
> 
> 
> The others are merely Disney Lands.



Aw, I have only been to a Disney Land. I got ripped off...


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 8, 2009)

avkid said:


> There's only one Walt Disney World.
> The others are merely Disney Lands.



Typical East Coast bias. We created the REAL Disneyland and shared it with you. Then you have to go off and call your version the whole world. 

By the way an internet rumor (not confirmed by my source for the information above) says that in a little over 5 years they will begin construction on a third Disney park in Anaheim slightly South East of the main park in the old Strawberry fields across from the convention center. This park is rumored to be opening around 2018. Some rumors say it will be a new version of Epcot, others say it will be something completely different than anything they've ever done before.


----------



## avkid (Jun 9, 2009)

gafftaper said:


> Typical East Coast bias. We created the REAL Disneyland and shared it with you. Then you have to go off and call your version the whole world.


Mine is based simply on math.
Disney World is much larger.


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 18, 2009)

More on Disneyland's "World of Color" attraction in the latest issue of Entertainment Engineering.


----------



## Tex (Aug 29, 2009)

Great pictures!
I'm a "World" man, myself. This November will be our 15th trip. Tech watching is one of my favorite passtimes. I used to tell my wife that we could retire on what Disney spends on gel in a year. I guess that won't apply anymore. I've noticed the LED's cropping up over the past few years. The super saturated colors really suit Disney, but I'll miss looking for those hidden hydraulic trees with 50 PAR cans...


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 5, 2010)

Hey, I thought I'd dig up this old thread since there's now a preview of Disney's World of Color. Looks pretty cool, I hope I can make it out this summer to check it out.


----------



## Raktor (May 5, 2010)

*Disney's World of Color*

Absolutely amazing. Not just lighting related.

They're using MA2 as well, with 'moving head' water jets which have RGB LEDs in them (focused at about 3 degrees to individually light the jet). The main screen requires 12 double stacked Christie projectors.

Info gleaned from LightNetwork and MiceChat.


----------



## Sony (May 5, 2010)

*Re: Disney's World of Color*

Thats pretty awesome! I saw the GMA2 in the videos, that is pretty awesome!


----------

